# Scared of his winter blanket.



## JONKS (Nov 6, 2013)

Its snowed all day and wind chills in the negatives. Its going to be cold all week with freezing rain this weekend. Got a blanket for my 13 year old male today and he is TOTALLY afraid of it! Couldn't get it on him tonight. He is turned out 24/7 with some wind breaks and a lean to and plenty of hay but was shivering tonight (of course!)
Anyone have some suggestions/tips on getting him use to it? He gets frisky when its cold and this doesn't help  Hes got a good winter coat but is shivering and i know this isn't good. 
I hate to see him that cold!!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

JONKS said:


> Its snowed all day and wind chills in the negatives. Its going to be cold all week with freezing rain this weekend. Got a blanket for my 13 year old male today and he is TOTALLY afraid of it! Couldn't get it on him tonight. He is turned out 24/7 with some wind breaks and a lean to and plenty of hay but was shivering tonight (of course!)
> Anyone have some suggestions/tips on getting him use to it? He gets frisky when its cold and this doesn't help  Hes got a good winter coat but is shivering and i know this isn't good.
> I hate to see him that cold!!


What kind is it? If it is a regular front closure, you can try folding it first in half, then in quarters. Walk up to him from the side letting him sniff and check it out thoroughly. Then walk to his shoulder. Put the folded blanket on his back where the saddle would go, with the front closure on the bottom. Then gently unfold it out towards the rear, wait for him to get used to it, the keep unfolding til it's over his rear.

Do the surcingle first, then the front closure quietly and quickly because then if he suddenly moves off , it won't end up hanging off his neck or under his belly. Then you can take your time with the other surcingle or leg straps.


----------



## JONKS (Nov 6, 2013)

Its a front closure. I tried walking up to him with it and he runs. He wouldn't even let me halter him and tie him! I just don't want it to be traumatic the first time. This darn cold gets him so darn frisky! I'll try your advice tomorrow when I'm off of work and it should be a little warmer and maybe that'll help. Maybe I can get him haltered and use to it!
Thanks!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

JONKS said:


> Its a front closure. I tried walking up to him with it and he runs. He wouldn't even let me halter him and tie him! I just don't want it to be traumatic the first time. This darn cold gets him so darn frisky! I'll try your advice tomorrow when I'm off of work and it should be a little warmer and maybe that'll help. Maybe I can get him haltered and use to it!
> Thanks!


Eventually most of my horses have been fine doing it without being tied but not at first. It's a learning thing or trust thing I guess.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I have 2 that still act like I'm trying to kill them when I put a blanket on them. So what I do is have them haltered and tied. Then, I show them the blanket. They will normally start moving away from it. I keep the blanket near them until they stop moving around. Then, I move the blanket away, and pet them up. I keep doing that until I'm able to move the blanket all around them, even rub it on them. Then, I'll put the blanket on them. 

Once you get it on him, I'd walk him a bit to make sure he isn't going to freak out B4 you turn him loose.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

Halter first and go slow and easy. It's new. It's scary. Be sympathetic yet get it on for a bit even if you can't do it up. 
24/7 hay for sure if he's shivering.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

There is lots of good advice so far and I don't think you'll go wrong with any of it. This is what has worked for me in the past:

Halter and tie.
Hang feed bag (turn on the stomach, turn off the brain).
Place blanket over back.
Unfold over rump.
Secure front.
Secure surcingle.
Secure leg straps.

Move slowly and quietly but with firm confidence.
Administer lots of pats and kind words.

It is good that you have an open front blanket, those are much easier to teach with.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

cfuhrer said:


> There is lots of good advice so far and I don't think you'll go wrong with any of it. This is what has worked for me in the past:
> 
> Halter and tie.
> Hang feed bag (turn on the stomach, turn off the brain).
> ...


Yes, I agree. Also, this is when it would be great to have a 2nd person to help -- one person can feed some treats, pet, etc. while the other is behind the horse doing leg straps. It's a dangerous place to be alone if your horse is afraid. I'd consider leaving the horse in the stall a few minutes with the blanket on (or hand walking) before turning it out just so it doesn't freak.
Make sure all buckles and straps are fastened snugly just in case - you don't want the blanket to come off half way.

(E.g. if one of my horses had a blanket half off overnight, they would not freak out. But yours might, and might trip and get hurt).


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

If he is healthy and has places to get out of the weather, maybe concede? 
We live out in the country outside Spokane, so we do get cold winter weather. 
I didn't blanket at all last year and ours did fine. We did have freezing rain in there somewhere. I just checked them everyday visually, and I also always hugged their body in several places, being sure to lay my head on them, so I can feel for shivering. 

The part I was going to add more: 
Introducing new things or blankets- 
The school of thought I had been taught and use and seems to work great- 
Let them see the item, then bring it closer. If it seems like you can make contact with it- always go for the side of then neck. For whatever reason, the neck area allows faster acclimation to the new item. Go to both sides of the neck. Maybe drape the neck. Then bring the drape down to the base, getting more and more onto the back. 
Giving treats and nice words during it is always good too. 
And having a second set of hands to operate the lead rope (or the blanket, depending on which you are more comfy with) is always a good thing too.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I found that doing the front closing first on a skittish horse could lead to him moving around, causing the blanket to slip off and end up hanging off his neck in front. Then it scared him and he backed up but dragged the blanket in front of him leading to escalation. While the blanket with a surcingle would stay on top and give me a chance to stop him.

So why do so many here think that the front closure is best first? A small issue but makes me wonder.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

where I want to said:


> I found that doing the front closing first on a skittish horse could lead to him moving around, causing the blanket to slip off and end up hanging off his neck in front. Then it scared him and he backed up but dragged the blanket in front of him leading to escalation. While the blanket with a surcingle would stay on top and give me a chance to stop him.
> 
> So why do so many here think that the front closure is best first? A small issue but makes me wonder.


Huh, yeah I could see what you are saying being an issue with a skittish horse! 
If I had one, I think I would do as you do; surcingles first to prevent slippage and spooking. 
i don't remember how I do it, as we don't blanket too much, lol. 
My biggest with skittish or unknown horses- try to have 2 people, so someone can hold lead and watch body language to warn blanketer of possible incoming kick (ear signals and such). Then the blanketer can focus on getting all the straps done right.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Only thing I do differently is NOT tie, just hold while blanketing. You do not want him to lay back and snap a lead rope on you, that could cause injury to both you and your horse:-(


----------



## JONKS (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok happy to announce the blanket is on and secure!! After some bites of hay I roller it up and over him secured front bottom and back all with loving words, pets and rubs! And a few treats. . Got him walking around in it and hopefully in these negative wind chills he will be much warmer! 
Thanks to all who threw in their best tips and tricks!! Very appreciated!
Sincerely, 
Way too overly excited owner.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

You do the front because doing up the surcingles first, can allow the blanket to slide back, maybe far enough that you CAN NOT get those front closures done up. If horse, mule, is already spooky with the blanket, he is NOT going to let you slide it forward against the lay of the hair, so you can fasten it up.

If I am getting him "done up" and he is really touchy, I am going to be moving blanket around on him, forward and back, side to side, BEFORE any part is fastened. Yep, it can slide off the side, get put back on, all without the chance of him being chased around with closures half way done up so he jumps on me! I want him accepting of the movement of blanket on his hair, body, giving treats or feeding him hay to help that acceptance, distract him. We get that done and he is quiet, standing well, easily, while I move around him on both sides to adjust things before fastening any straps or buckles. I may lift and drop the surcingles, leg straps, before closing the front or girthing him up with them. If he is going to jump at that belly or leg touch, I do NOT want a half fastened blanket to chase him!

Glad to hear he accepted his blanket and seems comfortable wearing it now. They do seem to help reduce wind chill.

I remove the blanket daily, since ours get stalled at night. This lets hair fluff up again, temps are warmer inside so the cover is seldom needed with other horses making the temps rise. I check horse for any rub marks, some blankets will put a hole in the animal with less than perfect fit. Every blanket is cut differently, so they may fit one horse but not another. Mules have their own body style, so keep an eye on him and his blanket fit to prevent getting holes or sores on him. 

Rubbing him with Bounce type dryer sheets all over, should help with static electricity prevention in this dry air season. Animals get quite distrustful if you shock them a few times putting on or removing his blanket!!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

goodhors said:


> You do the front because doing up the surcingles first, can allow the blanket to slide back, maybe far enough that you CAN NOT get those front closures done up. If horse, mule, is already spooky with the blanket, he is NOT going to let you slide it forward against the lay of the hair, so you can fasten it up.
> 
> If I am getting him "done up" and he is really touchy, I am going to be moving blanket around on him, forward and back, side to side, BEFORE any part is fastened. Yep, it can slide off the side, get put back on, all without the chance of him being chased around with closures half way done up so he jumps on me! I want him accepting of the movement of blanket on his hair, body, giving treats or feeding him hay to help that acceptance, distract him. We get that done and he is quiet, standing well, easily, while I move around him on both sides to adjust things before fastening any straps or buckles. I may lift and drop the surcingles, leg straps, before closing the front or girthing him up with them. !


There is a point at which, if a horse is going to move off before you're done, no matter whether you do the front first or one surcingle first, there is a chance of it slipping before you get another point closed. Always unless you can reach all points of closure at the same time.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

JONKS said:


> Its snowed all day and wind chills in the negatives. Its going to be cold all week with freezing rain this weekend. Got a blanket for my 13 year old male today and he is TOTALLY afraid of it! Couldn't get it on him tonight. He is turned out 24/7 with some wind breaks and a lean to and plenty of hay but was shivering tonight (of course!)
> Anyone have some suggestions/tips on getting him use to it? He gets frisky when its cold and this doesn't help  Hes got a good winter coat but is shivering and i know this isn't good.
> I hate to see him that cold!!


I may be mistaken but I have a feeling this is a bit more horse than you're ready for and his behavior is a response to your being a bit timid. Do you have someone helping you gain confidence with this horse? 

There are certainly exceptions to rules but I generally approach these situations with a trained horse as non negotiable and proper behavior is expected. Once a person gets past asking a horse if they want to do something, things get a whole lot easier.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

wr said:


> I may be mistaken but I have a feeling this is a bit more horse than you're ready for and his behavior is a response to your being a bit timid. Do you have someone helping you gain confidence with this horse?
> 
> There are certainly exceptions to rules but I generally approach these situations with a trained horse as non negotiable and proper behavior is expected. Once a person gets past asking a horse if they want to do something, things get a whole lot easier.


I agree, I seldom ask my horses to let me do anything with them, I pretty much tell them the buck stops right here and right now, and they think thats a pretty good idea usually

I had to blanket a previously unblanketed, horribly abused bucking horse rescue gelding the other night. He is a serious case, one I handle myself and allow no one any other contact with him at all because of his issues. It took me some time getting him past his fear, but with quiet calm and determination, he let me get him blanketed and accepted it pretty well. He spooked a bit, but he had to let me blanket him. I have never been unkind at all to him, but I am firm no matter what, in a nice way, and he has to do what I ask, no exceptions. 

If you don't have that with your gelding, you need to get someone who will work with you and get ahead of the ballgame before you get hurt. No negativity intended here, but concern for your safety and hoping you will have an easier time handling him with some help.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

where I want to said:


> There is a point at which, if a horse is going to move off before you're done, no matter whether you do the front first or one surcingle first, there is a chance of it slipping before you get another point closed. Always unless you can reach all points of closure at the same time.


 I guess this is our differing point, because I will keep working on the animal until he does stand still for getting things fastened. You keep that touching him with straps, rubbing on him until he quits moving away. Yep it may take a bit or a lot more time to get things done up, but he is accepting of the procedure by then. Sorry, have seen too many "accidents" happen when person didn't take enough time to get animal accepting, with both human and equine getting hurt. Doesn't need to happen. But a lot of folks are unwilling to take that much time to get the job done. Their choice, their results.

Just found it odd that folks suggest doing up surcingles FIRST on a blanket, would never have come to mind for me! Especially with an animal who was already spooky about his blanket. 

Mules are in their own category, you often get only one shot at showing them how things work. They won't let you try THAT scary thing on them again!! Which is what came first to my mind in not fastening the front of blanket first. Losing the trust of your mule has LONG TERM consequences in all your future interactions.

Glad the OP got the blanket on safely, mule accepted it on himself without problems.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Your opportunity for it not to be traumatic is gone. He was frightened and was able to escape. That was his first lesson about blankets. 

I wouldn't carry a saddle out into the pasture and expect my horse to come and stand. Maybe some do. But a new experience like this needs to be done slowly with a securely restrained horse. I'd want a quality halter, good rope, tied to a tough post in a safe stall. Folded up like a saddle. He is used to a saddle, I hope? 

Fitting your horse to a blanket on the first day the temperatures drop to zero is sort of like getting your milk cow used to a stanchion the day after she calves. A bit late in my opinion. 

Horses' high flight reflex requires owners to reduce the stress of new things by doing new things with their horse. Like picking up feet for more than 10 seconds, so the Farrier won't frighten him. Putting halters on and off daily, so when the bridle arrives it won't be so strange.

I'm sure that you'll have that blanket on him, with a bit more preparation, soon. Good luck.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Your opportunity for it not to be traumatic is gone. He was frightened and was able to escape. That was his first lesson about blankets. 

I wouldn't carry a saddle out into the pasture and expect my horse to come and stand. Maybe some do. But a new experience like this needs to be done slowly with a securely restrained horse. I'd want a quality halter, good rope, tied to a tough post in a safe stall. Folded up like a saddle. He is used to a saddle, I hope? 

Fitting your horse to a blanket on the first day the temperatures drop to zero is sort of like getting your milk cow used to a stanchion the day after she calves. A bit late in my opinion. 

Horses' high flight reflex requires owners to reduce the stress of new things by doing new things with their horse. Like picking up feet for more than 10 seconds, so the Farrier won't frighten him. Putting halters on and off daily, so when the bridle arrives it won't be so strange.

I'm sure that you'll have that blanket on him, with a bit more preparation, soon. Good luck.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

goodhors said:


> I guess this is our differing point, because I will keep working on the animal until he does stand still for getting things fastened. You keep that touching him with straps, rubbing on him until he quits moving away. Yep it may take a bit or a lot more time to get things done up, but he is accepting of the procedure by then. Sorry, have seen too many "accidents" happen when person didn't take enough time to get animal accepting, with both human and equine getting hurt. Doesn't need to happen. But a lot of folks are unwilling to take that much time to get the job done. Their choice, their results.
> 
> Just found it odd that folks suggest doing up surcingles FIRST on a blanket, would never have come to mind for me! Especially with an animal who was already spooky about his blanket.
> 
> ...


The way I came to the idea of putting one surcingle on a twitchy horse was when I bought one who had a clip when he shipped in. He would swing his quarters away suddenly while he was tied and the blanket would slide off starting with the rear. Since he was body clipped and it was dead winter, it had to go on. But moving to the front to close the breast buckles would make him move. And the blanket ended up hanging off his neck for a few more thrills. And it necessitated unhooking the front anyway to start over.
So I simply laid the folded blanket on his back like a saddle then fastened one surcingle. That held it in place long enough to get to the front and get it closed, then I folded the blanket over his rear and finished.
I never said this was a long term solution but it was handy til he relaxed enough to stand still. 
In the end, when blanketing any of my horses when they were not restrained, I ended up doing both surcingles first then going to the front. Got to be a habit that worked. I guess after I saw a friend's horse take off with the blanket hanging in front of him, stepping on it and tripping repeatedly. Since I can't remember anytime where my horse took off, I can't say it was safer. Just seemed so.


----------



## JONKS (Nov 6, 2013)

wr said:


> I may be mistaken but I have a feeling this is a bit more horse than you're ready for and his behavior is a response to your being a bit timid. Do you have someone helping you gain confidence with this horse?
> 
> 
> 
> There are certainly exceptions to rules but I generally approach these situations with a trained horse as non negotiable and proper behavior is expected. Once a person gets past asking a horse if they want to do something, things get a whole lot easier.



Not sure how anything in my question would lead anyone to think he is too much of a horse for me. He's been stabled and now with me he's not and needs, yes needs (shivering badly) a blanket. Never been blanketed, never seen one. 
I asked for tips on blanketing and that's all I needed. Got the blanket on him and he's very happy and so am I.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

JONKS said:


> Not sure how anything in my question would lead anyone to think he is too much of a horse for me. He's been stabled and now with me he's not and needs, yes needs (shivering badly) a blanket. Never been blanketed, never seen one.
> I asked for tips on blanketing and that's all I needed. Got the blanket on him and he's very happy and so am I.


I was somewhat under the impression that you are fairly new to horses based on your initial post. You called your horse a male rather than a gelding, and it very much sounded like you were as new to blanketing as he was! If I replied as if talking to a new horse owner, forgive me. Just the fact that you didn't call him a gelding (or stallion, should that be the case) or that you didn't know to go low and slow on the first blanketing made me think you were very new to this. My apologies. Hopefully the advice you got from everyone was helpful though


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

JONKS said:


> Not sure how anything in my question would lead anyone to think he is too much of a horse for me. He's been stabled and now with me he's not and needs, yes needs (shivering badly) a blanket. Never been blanketed, never seen one.
> I asked for tips on blanketing and that's all I needed. Got the blanket on him and he's very happy and so am I.



I didn't say this was too much horse for you but if that's all you got from a training tip, you're going to continue to struggle with these little training opportunities. 

Ultimately, you asked a very ambiguous question and the fact that you are unaware that a halter is a good starting point or the fact you let your horse run off pretty much says you are inexperienced. By snipping at people who offer you the benefit of decades of experience is not always a good idea and increases the chances of you or your horse getting hurt.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

This is why I never ask for an opinion here. I just had the vet tell me that my horse had lice. In 50 years of keeping my own horses, I never had anyone have lice. I didn't know what that looked like. I have no idea where 2 horses who have not left the place for 5 years picked them up. So I would have loved to get some pointers or experience from others. But I knew that most responses would be unhelpful lectures. Or sniping.
But does asking for experience or help mean submitting to criticism with the assumption that the responder knows better about everything? Or that the responder has a firm grip on the right end of the stick themselves? Or worse, that the questioner is a bag of total ignorance? Or even that it is always an excuse for exercising one's own ego.
There may be one clearly wrong way to do one thing but hardly every one and only one right way.
And how many people have been driven away from getting useful help? Every time I roll my eyes at some problem, I also wince at the memory of the many things I have unlearned when I had been so sure before.
Reminds me of a friend who constantly pulled at her horses mouth, trying to "ride" him every step on the trail, then wondered why he was so difficult. Could have be cured with giving him a bit of courtesy.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you done desensitization with horses before? Because that's what he needs, it can take all day for him to chill out. 
Catch him, put him in a stall or small pen, toss the blanket on the ground, let him sniff it, have him walk around it, pick up the blanket and do the same, then move the blanket, keep wiggling it until he stands still, slowly bring it to him to sniff, rub his face with it, down his neck, over the shoulders, over barrel and bum, then repeat on the other side. Then start flapping it around him. Once he's no longer moving away from it, toss it onto him. Take it off, toss it back on, etc. Then have him move with it just draped over him. Get him to trot with it on. Once he seems fine with all that, strap it on and get him moving again. 
If he's no longer freaking out and moves normally with it on, put him in a larger area and see if he stays calm. You might need to take it off and repeat the next day until he ignores the blanket and doesn't freak with it on and him running free.


----------



## JONKS (Nov 6, 2013)

where I want to said:


> This is why I never ask for an opinion here. I just had the vet tell me that my horse had lice. In 50 years of keeping my own horses, I never had anyone have lice. I didn't know what that looked like. I have no idea where 2 horses who have not left the place for 5 years picked them up. So I would have loved to get some pointers or experience from others. But I knew that most responses would be unhelpful lectures. Or sniping.
> 
> But does asking for experience or help mean submitting to criticism with the assumption that the responder knows better about everything? Or that the responder has a firm grip on the right end of the stick themselves? Or worse, that the questioner is a bag of total ignorance? Or even that it is always an excuse for exercising one's own ego.
> 
> ...




You are exactly correct,I don't remember "snipping" but if that's what he/she heard then we'll that's all they are going to get from it..
Male, female, neutered, spayed gelding, etc. I own a lot of animals...sometimes I forget what forum I'm on. . I was hoping to steer clear the one who exercises he/she's ego but well stumbled upon em..
What do you know. All I wanted was TIPS. Oh and also im not green when it come to horses but I am blanketing green. Don't have to do that much in tx/la. Maybe I'll listen to my gut on more things then taking advice on random stuff I didn't even ask about! 
(Now that was snippy). 
...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Sorry to have offended you. The best way to blanket a horse is to start with the horse haltered. I prefer to toss it onto the horse from the shoulder while holding the lead and secure at the chest first and work toward the back on my horses.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

where I want to said:


> This is why I never ask for an opinion here. I just had the vet tell me that my horse had lice. In 50 years of keeping my own horses, I never had anyone have lice. I didn't know what that looked like. I have no idea where 2 horses who have not left the place for 5 years picked them up. So I would have loved to get some pointers or experience from others.



I have only dealt with lice once in my life and I honestly didn't think it could happen unless horses came in contact with other infected horses. 

How is it treated now? I had to bath 80 horses with some smelly solution mixed in a bucket. Could you use Ivermectin pour on or is it not suitable for horses?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm supposed to spray with a synergized pyretheum product, wetting them to the skin all over on both horses, every ten days for 3 times. I also sprayed the run in shed , changed the feeders, sprayed whatever they hang out near in the field. Not easy when it's freezing cold. I used warm water for the spray then used coolers to dry them out some before letting them back out. I was afraid to blanket because the stuff was so volatile it made my nose run. I thought it might be too irritating to do trap it under the blanket. I kept telling myself that they get rained on all the time without dying but it still was a worry. Especially as the reason I called the vet was that one was losing weight even while I kept increasing the feed. The vet said that was not uncommon with lice.
They are due their second treatment tomorrow and it is thankfully much warmer. So they will not have to go out wet in the freezing cold. 
The only thing I can think where the lice came in was on some hair on the vet or shoers from an earlier client. I have goats but the vet said that lice are species specific.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I know that you can use coconut oil for lice in human hair. Wonder if it would work for lice on horses.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I was also told lice are breed specific but I was of the impression they can't live very long without a suitable host. 

I treated a case of strangles in winter and there is just no way to describe the misery of cooling water running up your sleeve and freezing. I hope your problem resolved with this and your miseries go no further.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

School has been called off the last three days because of the dangerously cold temps. High temps have been in the negatives this week and we have had wind chills in the -20 to -40 degree range. 

We have never blanketed. I am more worried about the blankets getting caught on something than them being cold. I also fear that it is possible for blankets to make them colder. If they run aroud like mad dogs they will sweat and I fear a blanket will trap the humidity. 

The only time we brought the boys inside was when we had freezing rain last year. The guy in his 20s was shivering in the wind so we stalled both boys together. The stupid things usually stand out in the weather instead of going to a covered area. Snow doesn't melt on their backs so I figure they have plenty of insulation.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Joshie said:


> School has been called off the last three days because of the dangerously cold temps. High temps have been in the negatives this week and we have had wind chills in the -20 to -40 degree range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't blanket either but our cold is a lot different than cold with humidity and as the OP stated, she doesn't want our opinions, just how to put a blanket on a horse in the pasture without a halter.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Joshie said:


> School has been called off the last three days because of the dangerously cold temps. High temps have been in the negatives this week and we have had wind chills in the -20 to -40 degree range.
> 
> We have never blanketed. I am more worried about the blankets getting caught on something than them being cold. I also fear that it is possible for blankets to make them colder. If they run aroud like mad dogs they will sweat and I fear a blanket will trap the humidity.
> 
> The only time we brought the boys inside was when we had freezing rain last year. The guy in his 20s was shivering in the wind so we stalled both boys together. The stupid things usually stand out in the weather instead of going to a covered area. Snow doesn't melt on their backs so I figure they have plenty of insulation.


Cold is rarely an issue because the hair acts as an insulator. Wet, however, is a big problem. The coat is flat with moisture and can't rise to serve as insulation. 

Sweating is the reason that good blankets/sheets are both waterproof and breathable.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Cold is rarely an issue because the hair acts as an insulator. Wet, however, is a big problem. The coat is flat with moisture and can't rise to serve as insulation.
> 
> Sweating is the reason that good blankets/sheets are both waterproof and breathable.


That is what I thought so it's nice to hear that my thinking is corect. We have cold winters here. They're not terrible or anything but temps get pretty low from time to time. 

Last week our windchills were dangerously cold for people but the horses didn't shiver. The only times they have was with freezing rain and we put them in the barn. Actually, they'd never been kept in the barn until that spurt of freezing rain. They have a lean-to but rarely go there no matter how hot or cold it gets. 

Our Joshie is an accident waiting to be so I don't think blankets would be all that good for him. 

Thanks.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

One thing about blanketing is that it can cut down on the food needed to maintain. Simply making it less work to keep warm means less feed.
For people with unlimited and inexpensive hay, that's not an issue. But for those for whom feed is a huge expense, it makes a difference.

Also person who rides throughout winter with enough energy that the horse sweats a lot, you are sometimes forced to clip because you simply can not get the horse dry after a work out, especially if you work him in the evening. I used to do at least a trace clip on my last dressage horse because of his heavy coat. Then a blanket became more neccessary.

But then blanketing, once started, becomes a daily duty. At home, I would blanket in the evening and take it off each morning most days. At least until the weather was cold enough not to have the blanket be uncomfortably warm during the day.

And of course this is a turn out rug rather than a blanket.


----------



## Hdunc20 (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucky u we have all hot air up here in Mackey area


----------

